

FreedomSponsors is now accepting Bitcoins - tonylampada
http://blog.freedomsponsors.org/freedomsponsors-is-now-accepting-bitcoins/

======
mvallebr
I hope FS grows up more and more. I think the future of outsourcing should go
this way. Good luck to you guys

